# How to find out faucet hose connector size?



## ccpyue (Nov 30, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me how to find out a faucet's water hose female connector's size? Thank you.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 30, 2011)

It is known as 3/4" GHT (Garden Hose Thread)
it has an OD of 1.0625" and 11.5 threads per inch....


----------



## elbo (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful betta


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All garden hose connectors are the same size, why are you asking?
Hose inside diam. can be differant but the connections the same.


----------

